# Car will not move!!!!



## shanialtima (Mar 22, 2008)

The car is a '97 Altima with an automatic transmission; when I put it into drive, car does not move. When I put it into park or change to another gear, theres a loud grinding noise that comes from the gear box. I think its the transmission but I have just had a new one put into the car about two years ago. The car was running fine and this happened suddenly. Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah check the oil.


----------

